# Coleman Vs Dometic Heatpump



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

It is time to toss the old Carrier unit in the scrap heap. The evaporator is leaking and I can't get parts.

I am trying to determine if the Coleman heat pump or the dometic is the best. I have a 29bhs with ducted air. I would rather have a heatpump as the outside air seldom reaches below 30F and I get tired of schlepping propane all winter as my mother uses the coach for her winter home.....and she likes it warm.

Has anyone else done the research? The cost of either unit is comparable. I am so over the Carrier remote that I want a hard-wired thermostat if they are all so lame as the Carrier.

Bob
Santa Fe, TX


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

I have yet to change out this unit. Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Do a search on Google for reviews on each brand. That's what I do whenever I am making a large purchase. Of course, you have to take each review with a grain of salt. I find if I read enough reviews, I can make a pretty informed decision. As anal as I am, I could easily spend a week or two reviewing heatpumps before making a decision!


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

I had hoped that some Outbackers who had changed out their unit would have real-time experience with either unit. Carrier air-v replacement is a common phenomenon as they are no longer supported by the manufacturer.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Check out these links:

My link

My link


----------



## Questioning (Jul 31, 2017)

I need to replace the Carrier V ducted unit. No sense in trying to do a conversion since it is so old; will just put in a whole new unit.

What did you decide to use?


----------

